# Hype for Galaxy Nexus?



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am currently using a HTC Thunderbolt as my main phone but I also have a Nexus on another line under my plan. I've been thinking bout switching to the nexus and using that as my main. I've been playing with the Nexus for a few days now and honestly this phone is pretty meh... ICS is pretty cool and all but besides alot of dev moving over here nothing about it has blown me out of the water . anyways i was just posting this to see if there's some crucial bit i'm missing out on so i can make the switch to the nexus.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> Hey guys, I am currently using a HTC Thunderbolt as my main phone but I also have a Nexus on another line under my plan. I've been thinking bout switching to the nexus and using that as my main. I've been playing with the Nexus for a few days now and honestly this phone is pretty meh... ICS is pretty cool and all but besides alot of dev moving over here nothing about it has blown me out of the water . anyways i was just posting this to see if there's some crucial bit i'm missing out on so i can make the switch to the nexus.


If you don't like it...don't switch.
I have no interest in convincing someone that they need to use a phone that I prefer.
Use whateverthehell you like...and be your own damn person.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> If you don't like it...don't switch.
> I have no interest in convincing someone that they need to use a phone that I prefer.
> Use whateverthehell you like...and be your own damn person.


Wasn't really asking to convince me to like the phone, like i said i already have the phone and will probably switch to it eventually
more of behind ICS being cleaner whats the game changer for it compared to other phones


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> If you don't like it...don't switch.
> I have no interest in convincing someone that they need to use a phone that I prefer.
> Use whateverthehell you like...and be your own damn person.


Agree. It is just a feeling....either you like it or dont imo. I constantly was switching phones. Buying them on CL. I was a phoneaholic as well as a flashaholic. The phoneaholic is gone. I haven't even looked at what is the next best thing. I even am just about done flashing. I use Bamf and Liquid now. The Nexus isn't the fastest or smallest or whatever your qualifications are but it it works great for me and jubakuba apparently!


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> Wasn't really asking to convince me to like the phone, like i said i already have the phone and will probably switch to it eventually
> more of behind ICS being cleaner whats the game changer for it compared to other phones


If you don't find it amazing now, then you never will. You say you aren't asking people to convince you it is something you should use but then ask us what makes this phone better. Doesn't make a lot of sense, and you should just use what you enjoy. Stick to the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ultimately what's the hype for any phone? For me the GNex is the best phone I've used. For some it's the Rezound or Razr or whatever. Just use what you want to use.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ultimately what's the hype for any phone? For me the GNex is the best phone I've used. For some it's the Rezound or Razr or whatever. Just use what you want to use.


I love this phone too. I feel this phone was built for ICS. And it's Nexus, meaning that AOSP updates will go directly to Nexus phones and that it's supported by AOSP at least up through Jellybean.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

twizzler703 said:


> Hey guys, I am currently using a HTC Thunderbolt as my main phone but I also have a Nexus on another line under my plan. I've been thinking bout switching to the nexus and using that as my main. I've been playing with the Nexus for a few days now and honestly this phone is pretty meh... ICS is pretty cool and all but besides alot of dev moving over here nothing about it has blown me out of the water . anyways i was just posting this to see if there's some crucial bit i'm missing out on so i can make the switch to the nexus.


If i were you i'd buy an iphone. or, y'know, try out roms on the gnex till you find something suitable.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're using the Thunderbolt, then why wouldn't you switch? The two are like night and day. Not just software wise, but hardware has come quite a ways from Thunderbolt to the Nexus. Does the Thunderbolt "blow you out of the water"? If so, keep it. This is hands down the best Android phone out there in my opinion.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> If you're using the Thunderbolt, then why wouldn't you switch? The two are like night and day. Not just software wise, but hardware has come quite a ways from Thunderbolt to the Nexus. Does the Thunderbolt "blow you out of the water"? If so, keep it. This is hands down the best Android phone out there in my opinion.


Honestly im pretty bored with the thunderbolt, maybe im blind or something but to me they both about the same. so i came here to find out the huge differences everyones been talking about


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> I'd never own an iphone, but i guess you're right i should try some roms and see how i feel then
> Honestly im pretty bored with the thunderbolt, maybe im blind or something but to me they both about the same. so i came here to find out the huge differences everyones been talking about


Don't know much about the Thunderbolt but off the top of my head I can think of big differences that would stand out to me: size - Nexus has a much sleeker design. Screen- Nexus has a super amoled and 4.65 inch screen. Speed - Nexus has a 1.2 dual core CPU. OS - ICS is a big step up from gingerbread. Then the most important the dev community for this phone is amazing. The potential is endless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Stop it just stop it. There is no other phone in the market right now that looks better than the clean stylish look of the nexus. You have a thunderbolt right now and honestly say that the nexus is meh... Not only does this phone work perfectly thanks to the developers! it is the best looking, feeling, operating phone that I had ever. I call be bs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

twizzler703 said:


> I'd never own an iphone, but i guess you're right i should try some roms and see how i feel then
> Honestly im pretty bored with the thunderbolt, maybe im blind or something but to me they both about the same. so i came here to find out the huge differences everyones been talking about


You wouldn't own an iPhone but you don't think the Galaxy Nexus is the best device? You seem to be in a grey area of devices. If you truely loved the open source-ablity of Droid, and wanted to do the technical things that come along with websites like this one, you should def want to have the G-Nex. But if not, you really should consider keeping your thunderbolt. if you're just looking to get a new phone cause your thunderbolt is "old," and not because you absolutely "NEED" to have the next device... Don't switch. you'll just end up hating it, or returning it.

like Jubakuba... if you need to be convinced to get the Nexus... don't bother. I'm just a bit nicer







lolol


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Like GRZLA said, if you don't like it now, you won't later, regardless of what the dev community does for it. Phone shopping is a little like car shopping: if it doesn't grab you by the balls, then don't buy it. There are lots of phones on the horizon that have better specs than the gnex anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daciple (Aug 2, 2011)

I switched from Thunderbolt and love it. Love ICS, battery life treats me good, and of choose the love of root. Can now comfortably sell my Thunderbolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daciple (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't tried any ROM's yet for the fact I like the stock unsigned and using imo's lean kernal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Daciple said:


> I switched from Thunderbolt and love it. Love ICS, battery life treats me good, and of choose the love of root. Can now comfortably sell my Thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I too came from the TBolt and so glad I switched!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

The differences.... AOKP nuff said

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

wera750 said:


> The differences.... AOKP nuff said
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True but mainly the differences between the GNex and the rest...ALL of the choices we have!


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't understand. You already own both phones. Use the Nexus as your main phone for a week or two. Experiment with different ROMs and see how you end up liking it. You literally have nothing to lose.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> If you don't like it...don't switch.
> I have no interest in convincing someone that they need to use a phone that I prefer.
> Use whateverthehell you like...and be your own damn person.


This. And yes u are looking for reasons to convince yourself to switch phones.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude if your bored with your bolt switch over and if you find you dont like the Nexus switch back plain and simple just like a rom. I HAD a tbolt and it doesnt even come close to the my Nexus.


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

I get want your saying. I bought the Rezound the day it launched and the Nexus the day it launched. I was stuck on sense. The ability to go back to sense when I wanted anyway. It took me a couple months to realize what the Nexus offered. Now I don't switch much. The screen is amazing, hands down the smoothest phone I've ever used. There its no end to customization for the Nexus. If you flash, its much easier than the TB. The TB was such a pain to flash ROMs. You wont know why you should switch until you do. Do it and if you don't like it switch back. However, I think you'll find the Nexus is the one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's funny. When I try to answer the question "what's great/different about it?" in regards to the nexus and ICS, I feel like an idiot. You can mention things like the better voice commands, shutter speed, multitasking, folders, full screen video, etc. But the biggest difference, and the thing that's so hard to describe in words, is the overall package. It's just a better experience than anything else out right now. You really just have to use it for a bit to fully appreciate it.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I don't understand. You already own both phones. Use the Nexus as your main phone for a week or two. Experiment with different ROMs and see how you end up liking it. You literally have nothing to lose.


yea thats probably what i will do.. is there a way i can just switch lines without going to the store?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I came from the Thunderbolt and my main favorite differences are these:

The smaller feel in the hand.
The screen.
Developer community.

That alone was worth the $300 to me...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow the positive attitude here is awesome... Anyways... I know how you feel to a point. To everyone who says this phone or that phone is "the best" this is pure opinion. If you like what you are using then keep it. Don't ever do anything just because someone tells you that something is "the best." Honestly the biggest mistake I have ever made was giving up my Droid X for the fascinate. Some would say I'm insane, but for me the Droid X was tons better than the Fascinate. I usually go through lots of phones and have "nice" discounts so it doesn't matter as much if I want a phone I get it. Since my entry into Android the longest lasting phone was the original Droid. I got it 3 months after launch. Kept that till Droid X. Then I saw the awesome screen on Fascinate and decided to jump. Got sick of it and got a Droid X off ebay and then a Droid Incredible. Droid Incredible was almost perfect for me, but the screen was too small. Jumped to a Thunderbolt. I was honestly fine with it minus the battery life and a few data drops. I realized I was never unhappy with a Motorola Device and went with the Bionic. Then from there I did not like the dev scene. I jumped to the Galaxy Nexus. Honestly at first I didn't like the lesser wireless radio. I switched back and forth for awhile. I decided that although I am getting a worse 3g signal it was worth it in the end. I like how the device felt when talking on it. I liked the screen without all the problems the fascinate had and I loved the development scene. Honestly though the big thing for me is and always will be stock android. As previously stated my longest phone held was the original droid. I thought about it and stock android combined with the great wireless radio made me keep it. Sure the radio for me in the Nexus could be better, but we are steps ahead of 99.9% of other android phones. I love the feel and look of it. The larger screen is awesome to me. Basically now that I have written a book my response is... Find your own reasons why you choose something. I purchased this phone a week after launch and even today I get that feeling that I love my phone. Sure there are quirks, but hey my fiancee has the same quirks, but I love her all the same. Realize what is important to you for your device and choose based on that... Now I feel old and lame :-(


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> yea thats probably what i will do.. is there a way i can just switch lines without going to the store?


Your best bet is to go to a store. Since both phones are on your account right now you will need another SIM card for each phone if you are switching. Every time you switch lines you'll need a new card.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Came from my Droid X well worth it, love how I can have a bloat less phone and get good battery life at the same time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I came from a Thunderbolt (2-3 weeks with the Rezound between the two) and I couldn't be happier. The thunderbolt was a decent phone, but this is much better.

Use what you like. If someone has a problem with your preference, their opinion shouldn't matter to you. They're justifying their purchase by trying to change your mind. It doesn't matter to me what anyone else uses as long as I like what I'm using.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't use this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> Your best bet is to go to a store. Since both phones are on your account right now you will need another SIM card for each phone if you are switching. Every time you switch lines you'll need a new card.


Or cut your SIM down and switch between the two. We finally have SIM cards, we might as well make use if them.


----------

